# Teach Jeet kune do?



## Roger Tyson (Mar 28, 2014)

I know a little bit about the art, but would love to learn more. Is there anyone willing to take on a student? You dont need to be a world champion, but as long as you know something about it and want to teach what you know. Maybe I can teach you some things too?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2014)

It might help if you give people a rough idea as to where you are located


----------



## Danny T (Mar 29, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> It might help if you give people a rough idea as to where you are located


His location states Bergen, Norway.


----------



## Roger Tyson (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the clever respons. Danny.


----------



## simplicity (Mar 30, 2014)

Roger Tyson said:


> I know a little bit about the art, but would love to learn more. Is there anyone willing to take on a student? You dont need to be a world champion, but as long as you know something about it and want to teach what you know. Maybe I can teach you some things too?




I teach "IT", here in Michigan...


----------



## Roger Tyson (Apr 5, 2014)

That is a long way to travel. I have read Bruce Lees book Tao in Jeet Kune Do and got a basic understanding of the art, but as you probably know it is not exactly a book that teaches a lot more than principles.
If you have some exercises, combos or something like that I would love it. For example I got a list of different striking combos from a boxing trainer some days ago. I loved it!! I might not learn as well as I would if I was there with someone to show and correct me, but I am pretty much like a spunge. I like to try as much as I can, and JKD is one of the most facinating styles I know. And I believe it is possible to develop some skills that way.

It might be a strange request, and you might have a lot better things to spend your time on, but I am a good student. Maybe you can see it as an experiment..


----------



## aznsparks (Apr 6, 2014)

If you can't find a suitable Jeet Kune Do school, try getting boxing training/Wing Chun/Fencing (Preferably a mix) and supplement with something like jkdlessons.com (Taught by Tim Tackett's students/himself).
Jeet Kune Do isn't hard to learn online if you already have a strong base in martial arts, but if you've never stepped foot inside a school you won't be able to learn properly.


----------



## Roger Tyson (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok. I have been training a little boxing and on the mma school I was in Scottland we had a Wing Chun teacher that had some lessons from time to time. So I have a little knowledge about those style. A minimum but still. My base is from Sanshou, and from what I understand the basic stance there is a bit more like boxing or kickboxing than JKD or other more traditional kung fu stance. It is not that wide. But I think JKD is fascinating much because of the simplicity and connection to taoism, so I was thinking more like a source of inspiration.


----------

